# Coyote I mounted.



## C0wb0yChris

Awesome!


----------



## archeryninja

that looks really nice


----------



## cooperve

Is taxidermy a hobby or profession?

If this is your profession can you supply your business and contact information? I'm from Ohio.

Great looking work.


----------



## brian33080

Pm sent. 
Thanks


----------



## Brendon_t

Amazing looking work.


----------



## V.Fleming

Now that is sweet. Great mount.


----------



## hatchettjack

I hate freakin Yotes! But that's artwork! Very well done!


----------



## BlackBear87

What a great mount!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nomansland

That is beautiful! Very impressive


----------



## bucknut1

Very nice


----------



## Honolua

Wow


----------



## vhram

Very nice !


----------



## SeasonTicket

*   Awesome! I can't wait to get mine back! *


----------



## FearNot

Great *****


----------



## brenth

I just wanted to bump this pic. up to the top so a friend I was telling it about could find it. Nice job Brian.


----------



## BP1992

Good work


----------



## compaq4

great job, brings many stories and yote hunts to mind


----------



## fly1

Has to be the best coyote I've ever seen. Some taxidermists I have spoken to tell me they put a great deal of effort and time into competitive/show mounts. A lot more than the typical work they do for customers. I wonder if this is becoming more common among taxidermists? I'm not saying it is your practice, but when one puts a lot more time and effort into something like this coyote one should be compensated. Seems the future might be a standard price for a standard mount and a higher price for exceptional work such as this coyote. If you could PM me the price you charge for a coyote like this I would appreciate it. Thoughts?


----------



## yzingerr

Wow, OP!


----------



## venisonjunky

nice !


----------



## bowkill1978

Please tell me you won a ribbon at the taxidermy show. That mount is outstanding.


----------



## Smokie

Great job! Cool color phase too.


----------



## Bill Thomp

outstanding mount!


----------



## jwscott

Awesome ! GREAT JOB !


----------



## Where's Bruce?

Fabulous taxi work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian33080

Thanks, I know it's been awhile since I posted this coyote but a member pm'ed me about it and wanted to say thanks for the comments. Brian


----------



## onetohunt

Great looking mount!!


----------



## heli-m hunter

What part of the buckeye state are you located


----------



## Cmalone24

nice


----------



## bclark7169

Amazing!!


----------



## getem2011

sweet stuff man!


----------



## MOPRO

Very Cool


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Awesome mount!! Love the pelt on him very cool.


----------



## sunman

looks great


----------



## hoytgirl4

Beautiful mount


----------



## IndianaOutfiter

That is an amazing mount.


----------



## brettbrett

way better than the one i paid to have done kudos on the fine work sir


----------



## compaq4

Looks great!!


----------



## Boarbon

Great mount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucknut1

Very cool

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## siabowhunter

That is a awesome mount!! Great work


----------



## 400se

great job looks awsome


----------



## QSA01

FearNot said:


> Great *****


^^^That's what I was thinking. Great work, spooky yote.


----------



## Big_Bucks

👍👍👍


----------



## Bth340

Such a cool fur color


----------



## nitr027

best looking yote mount i have seen


----------



## moosewhisperer1

wow love it


----------



## nphillips565

thats really good work. everything about it looks great


----------



## Tc406

Sweet! i love how dark he is. very unique


----------



## FreeMike

It's amazing how you can see different mounts and think "Nicely done", then suddenly see a true artist's work. Kind of like tattoos (forgive the comparison). You have taxidermists and you have artists. You are an artist! Fantastic mount.


----------



## bgolden1978

That's awesome.


----------



## Viv1d

Great looking mount!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctk94

Like the pose!


----------



## Smokie

Very nice


----------



## Wiels07

Nice! I really like the color of the pelt.


----------



## sfrchr

it's a beaut


----------



## ol desertrat

nice looking rig


----------



## Jzoch

One of a kind!!


----------



## steves05se-r

Dude your talent is crazy. I absolutely love the mount. I see your in ohio. I may look to have you mount some stuff for me!


----------



## stuartm

incredible


----------



## 340bull

Very talented!


----------



## sdwalker98

Great job.


----------

